# Mixing tree frog species



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I'm not very clued up of frogs and I'm just looking in to getting my first species. I have many species I am interested in including milk frogs, whites tree frogs,mire bellied toads and bumblebee walking toads. 

I just wanted to see if it would be possible to keep milk frogs and white tree frogs together. They both seem to make the same sort of requirements care wise, but because I am not very clued up on frogs I just wanted to see if it is something that could be done. I would be looking at keeping them in a large exo terra, fully bioactive and planted up with broms, pothos, etc. they would have access to UV and as they would be kept in my reptile room they wouldn't be provided with any extra heat during the warmer months. 

Thanks for any replies


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Generally not advised. Sometimes done in very large zoo setups but on the scale of home setups it usually goes wrong. Certainly not in even the largest exo terra. 

White's Tree Frogs will make a short meal of anything they can fit in their mouths, which would include milk frogs. Amazon milk frogs contain potential toxins that are released on their skin, and this could be a serious problem keeping them with anything else.


----------



## ChameleonFan1989 (Feb 14, 2012)

No no no! Milk frogs excrete a milky toxin through their skin which is toxic and deadly to other species of frogs and also different frog species should NEVER be kept together because whites and milks are from different parts of the world.

Plus most care sheets state milks like a little higher humidity around 75% which is too high for whites.


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

The whites will eat the milk frogs and this will probably kill the whites. They also need different humidity levels. Stick to just one type of frog and enjoy them. If you want different species then get another set up.
Hope this helps
Chris


----------

